# Login auf PC per Bluetooth?

## sprittwicht

Moin moin!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, sich (z.B. per Handy) über Bluetooth in einer ganz ordinären Shell auf einem Linux-PC einzuloggen?

Ich habe bis jetzt nur Programme gefunden, die zwar simulierte Tastatur-/Mauseingaben an einen laufenden Desktop senden können, aber für die Ausgaben braucht's dann halt immer noch den PC-eigenen Monitor.

Ich hätte gerne eine möglichst vollständige Shell, die Ein- und Ausgaben über's Handy unterstützt, gibt's da was von Ratiopharm?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Was hat das Hand für ein Betriebssystem? Für Windows Mobile sowie für Symbian gibt es sowas wie putty. Ob das über Bluetooth geht musst du probieren. Mit WLAN klappt es auf jeden Fall.

Sebastian

----------

## 69719

Ist zwar für TomTom Geräte, aber dort kannst du schauen wie du den ganzen Kram am Server initialisierst.

Anschließend mußt du am Handy irgendwie die Serielle Verbindung aufbauen und dann kannst du dich mit einem Terminal Emulator auf das Modem hängen und du bekommst die Anmeldemaske.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

selbst habe ich putty bisher nur benutzt, um von einem Windows-PC aus Zugriff auf einen Server zu haben, weshalb ich das mit der kompletten Shell auf jeden Fall mal bestätigen kann. Ob putty auch direkt über Bluetooth auf den Rechner zugreifen kann, weiß ich nicht genau. Aber prinzipiell dürfte es modular aufgebaut bestimmt was geben, was putty eine Netzwerkverbindung anbietet, die es benutzen kann, quasi als Abstraktionsschicht zwischen putty und Bluetooth. Gerade aber wenn es um die Bedienung vom Handy aus geht (und wohl noch aus der Nähe, sonst wäre Bluetooth wohl auch eher uninteressant, vermute ich mal), käme WLAN doch sicher auch in Frage, oder?

Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal noch mitteilen, was Du genau vor hast. Für einige Anwendungsfälle gibt es da schon ganz schöne Fertiglösungen.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

